# Q T C



## manco171 (Oct 2, 2007)

Damaged trees, broken limbs, pruning, removal, stump grinding ? Licensed and insured to work in all of Escambia and Santa Rosa county. Member of Better Business Bureau, Pace Chamber of Commerce, and Perdido Key Chamber of Commerce. Satisfaction guaranteed ! 850-206-7789

If I don't answer, leave a message.I'm probably in a tree I will return your call as soon as possible to set upa free estimate.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I Highly recomend Quality Tree Care. He came out today and cut down a huge dead oak tree in my front yard. Great, fast work at the right price. Give him a call if you need some tree work done. 

He turned this huge tree. 40" base










Into this firewood. 










Jon


----------



## manco171 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jon, Thanks for the recommendation! Customers like you and the weather like it was today are what make me love my job.:bowdown

Thanks again, Charles


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

do you give free estimates.... need to get a tree down, just not sure how much its going to cost. Dont have the $ right now, but it will be here soon..


----------



## manco171 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, I give free estimates. Just call or e-mail [email protected]

with the best time to come by. I'll take a look for you soon as possible.

Thanks, Charles 850-206-7789


----------



## manco171 (Oct 2, 2007)

I forgot to mention I sell firewood also. Seasoned oak in lengths from 16" to 30". Need a whole cord or just enough for an evening, give me a call. Quality Tree Care 850-206-7789

Thanks, Charles


----------

